# Public Breastfeeding



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

From another sub-forum.

Do you personally support "public breastfeeding" and with what caveats?

(as a note, public breastfeeding is legal in the United States and 43 States have laws that 'enhance' the Federal Law that provides this right)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure, feed that baby, but throw a towel over the action.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Not while driving.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

When ever I try it, I usually end up getting slapped.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i nursed my chikdren in public with no blankets ar towels i see no reason why i should cover them while they eat if you don't like to see it don't look you are a big boy/girl with the power to turn your head away


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Go for it, just cover it up. That's what I did and I like to think I never made anyone uncomfortable....I hope!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

pastelsummer said:


> i nursed my chikdren in public with no blankets ar towels i see no reason why i should cover them while they eat if you don't like to see it don't look you are a big boy/girl with the power to turn your head away


We may be a big boy or girl with the power to turn our heads, but I would prefer for my son not to see it. I think women should breastfeed in public, but use a little modesty.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am aware of the original thread in Singletree about this, and this thread will be watched for the same issues that had posts deleted in Singletree.

Angie


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I'm glad that someone will be keeping abreast of the conversation.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I never felt comfortable nursing my babies in public... therefore I nursed in some unusual places.... dressing rooms, bathroom stalls, the car (not while driving, LOL), a darkened theater with a group of Japanese men sitting all around me.... that was interesting. I support public breastfeeding with some coverage. Men like to oggle too much. I am a nurse. I worked in a hospital where there was an instructional video on breastfeeding broadcast to all patient rooms. I can't tell you how many male patient rooms I walked into where the man was watching that video.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> I'm glad that someone will be keeping abreast of the conversation.


 Oggie :bash: = Oggie :stars:


:bow:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

pastelsummer said:


> i nursed my chikdren in public with no blankets ar towels i see no reason why i should cover them while they eat if you don't like to see it don't look you are a big boy/girl with the power to turn your head away


What do you think about men staring?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Oggie :bash: = Oggie :stars:
> 
> 
> :bow:


No use crying over spilt milk.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I nursed my sons in public, but they were either in a sling with a blanket draped over, or with my second son, I had a nursing "bib" (clipped around my neck and hung over me and the baby). I would not do it without being modest and covering up.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oggie said:


> No use crying over spilt milk.


Oh my!!! Where do you come up with this stuff????ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I ain't for hanging out the goodies so I'll do it as privately as possible...and I don't want to have to cuff my son or my husband upside the head for looking...

It may be natural and all but have some consideration for modest others...


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

Oggie, you are hilarious.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I kind of put this in the same category as wearing clothes. You can be modest, or do what you want and expect to be starred at. 
It is a natural process and should be treated as such.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I always covered up with a light receiving blanket or a small piece of cotton sheeting if it was particularly hot. Breastfeeding is natural but there are plenty of people that I care not to share my natural assets with. Twenty years ago, there were a lot fewer webcams than there are now. I'd hate to have my breasts be the new "stars" of a youtube video.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WindowOrMirror said:


> From another sub-forum.
> 
> Do you personally support "public breastfeeding" and with what caveats?
> 
> (as a note, public breastfeeding is legal in the United States and 43 States have laws that 'enhance' the Federal Law that provides this right)


Modesty is key.
A well placed baby blanket, any nurse anywhere, will do.
Common sense.
(I would never take a meal into the bathroom at home much less a public bathroom to eat......so why would I feed a baby in there. GROSS!)


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Modesty is in the eye of the beholder.







































*"And let me tell ya, I wouldn't mind holding her."*


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If that's what someone wants to do - go for it.....I don't like to see govt bodies spending time on something of this sort. I don't like to see naked people in public - and there are more and more out there that forget to get dressed before leaving the house. Due to body types, some can breast feed without exposing - others can't. If ya can't - cover it up, please!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

"Oggie and I went to Africa and took pictures of the native women...but they weren't developed. We going back in a couple of months."--Groucho

I think modesty never goes out of fashion and those who feed discreetly make a happy public and a happy baby.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

It's a natural thing...unfortunately, everyone is not polite, so I always covered up to prevent some stranger from getting their jollies at my expense. Also, some females can be downright hostile about it. We were glared at by women in England and that was with a blanket completely covering the baby and the milk source.

But I also got many positive remarks and encouragement, too.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

It is a perfectly natural thing but there are a lot of nuts out there so a little modesty is probably the best choice.


----------



## rio002 (Jul 30, 2002)

Oggie "When ever I try it, I usually end up getting slapped."

Hey Oggie maybe you wouldn't get slapped so often if you came prepared with your own blanket? Have you tried crying---works for little ones LMAO!!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oggie said:


> I'm glad that someone will be keeping abreast of the conversation.


Especially with a titillating subject like this.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Is it true that cannibals usually only have two children?


----------



## G3farms (Dec 18, 2009)

I was in a small town grocery store one time and there was a woman pushing a buggy down the aisle with what looked like a almost 2 year old in the buggy seat. She had her boob just whipped out and the little fella was just hanging on getting his supper for the whole world to see. I figured if she did not care, and he certainly did not care, so why should I??


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I just think this falls into the sure, you CAN, but should you? categories. Nothing wrong with a blanket strategically placed. I breast fed mine and always returned to the car with a blanket to do so if out in public.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Absolutely positively breast feed your babies in public with no excuse nor remorse. How else are we going to teach several generations of women the proper way to nourish a child? 

I've been able to breastfeed two children as they needed, in public, without covering up. I'd like to see those who disagree eating with a blanket over their heads. :viking:

I've only ever had one issue and it was with a woman who made her male companion (who didn't even notice) get up and move from his seat in a bookstore. Her issue-not mine and not his. If a man is staring, shame on him. Again, not my issue.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Especially with a titillating subject like this.


Good one, Lisa!!!
:smiley-laughing013::smiley-laughing013:


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it is a shame that the question even needs to be asked, what could be more natural than a mother breast feeding her child


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

in my opinion it should not even be an issue.



keith


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

chickenslayer said:


> I think it is a shame that the question even needs to be asked, what could be more natural than a mother breast feeding her child


Well said.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

G3farms said:


> I was in a small town grocery store one time and there was a woman pushing a buggy down the aisle with what looked like a almost 2 year old in the buggy seat. She had her boob just whipped out and the little fella was just hanging on getting his supper for the whole world to see. I figured if she did not care, and he certainly did not care, so why should I??


Sounds like a people of Walmarts picture!


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

I nursed all three of mine but usually I went to another room if possible. I didn't have a problem with it but 20 years ago it was a lot rarer occurance than today and some people could be quite rude. I always covered up with a blanket. 

I don't have a problem with it at all. I do think people have to use common sense though and be appropriate to their surroundings.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i have to say that if i saw a woman breastfeeding in public and the food source was totally exposed, i would do a double take. but, only 'cause i'm not accustomed to seeing exposed breasts in public. i've got 2 breasts of my own (and no children) so it doesn't really matter to me. i'd rather see a women breastfeeding in public than women not breastfeeding at all.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Just because a baby is attached to the end of it doesn't make it ok to whip it out in public any more than it is to whip it out sans baby. It is so easy to practice a little modesty, why not do it? 

There are many things that are natural about the human body and how it functions, but that doesn't make it ok to do in public, exposed for all to see.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Absolutely positively breast feed your babies in public with no excuse nor remorse. How else are we going to teach several generations of women the proper way to nourish a child?
> 
> I've been able to breastfeed two children as they needed, in public, without covering up. I'd like to see those who disagree eating with a blanket over their heads. :viking:
> 
> I've only ever had one issue and it was with a woman who made her male companion (who didn't even notice) get up and move from his seat in a bookstore. Her issue-not mine and not his. If a man is staring, shame on him. Again, not my issue.


How are we going to teach generations of girls modesty, if we just hang every thing out. Yes, we need to feed the baby's, but with modesty.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Absolutely positively breast feed your babies in public with no excuse nor remorse. How else are we going to teach several generations of women the proper way to nourish a child?
> 
> I've been able to breastfeed two children as they needed, in public, without covering up. I'd like to see those who disagree eating with a blanket over their heads. :viking:
> 
> I've only ever had one issue and it was with a woman who made her male companion (who didn't even notice) get up and move from his seat in a bookstore. Her issue-not mine and not his. If a man is staring, shame on him. Again, not my issue.


You make a good point and I agree with you. Too many uneducated women choose not to breastfeed because of their squeamishness about the human breast.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Another thought concerning young mothers who might not breastfeed if they are worried about public issues....my daughter is pregnant and told me she wasn't going to breastfeed because she was too modest to do so in public and had no desire to expose herself in that way. As I had breastfed her and her brothers and was always modest (I hated when I was feeding and someone even my mom would insist on moving the blanket to talk to my baby as I fed as it made me sooooo uncomfortable) . But I still tried to tell her at first the new thinking on the subject, the new modern wisdom, that it is natural and who cares if someone looks etc....but then I realized she is serious. She is modest and feels exposes and might truly might not breastfeed because of the issue. SO I changed my tune. I bought her a hip looking new style breastfeeding cover with a plastic piece that holds it open a bit for the mom and that allows you to completely cover but you can still see the baby and the baby is not sweltering under a blanket. I told her that if you are uncomfortable by all means cover up...just don't not breastfeed. I covered too and no one should make you feel ashamed for being modest or wanting to be modest. That baby will eat just fine covered or not. 

http://www.mom4life.com/catalog.php?item=21

Oh and we are both highly educated


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think it boils down to common courtesy. I agree that if a woman can, she should breast feed her baby, but I also think, out of courtesy for others who don't want their children seeing a woman's naked flesh, they should cover themselves.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

:shocked:

Oh my god, this topic is driving me crazy !!!!!! I'm having such a hard time restraining myself, not saying what I really want to say. :grit: 

:sob: :sob::sob::sob:

:help:

Naked Flesh!! :run:

.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I think children should see breasts being used as God intended, then when they are grown they won't be so freaked out by it.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "I covered too and no one should make you feel ashamed for being modest or wanting to be modest. That baby will eat just fine covered or not.""

EXACTLY!!!! 

No one should make you feel like you're a prude or that your modesty is somehow bad or that you're afraid of creeps staring at your breasts because you CHOOSE to be modest about it. I have CHOSEN to MODESTLY breastfeed in public. I would never choose to 'whip it out' (with D cups like I have, you don't 'whip' your milk-gorged breast out--you couldn't 'whip' it out if you wanted to) even if I were in the company of a dozen bare breasted breastfeeding women.

To those who have problems with women wanting to MODESTLY breastfeed in public--get over yourselves. If YOU choose to be immodest, go for it. I'm neither shocked or embarrassed when I see women's breasts in public. But to berate women who do NOT choose to 'whip it out' in public as being prudes or being afraid of creeps or whatever is just foolish. 

YOUR standards of modesty are not EVERYONE"S standard of modesty.

Rant off, I'll say no more.


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

fetch33 said:


> I never felt comfortable nursing my babies in public... therefore I nursed in some unusual places.... dressing rooms, bathroom stalls, the car (not while driving, LOL), a darkened theater with a group of Japanese men sitting all around me.... that was interesting. I support public breastfeeding with some coverage. Men like to oggle too much. I am a nurse. I worked in a hospital where there was an instructional video on breastfeeding broadcast to all patient rooms. I can't tell you how many male patient rooms I walked into where the man was watching that video.


Why would you take a baby into a nasty bathroom to nurse? Would you let them carry their happy meal in there as well to eat? That doesn't mean it's okay to whip em out in front of other people's kids but a simple blanket or other cover is what my wife did.


----------



## homeschool6 (Mar 2, 2005)

I breastfed all six of my children, in private and in public. I never even considered the legality, or lack there of, of public nursing. It never even entered my mind that if might be illegal until I was involved in a discussion with others when the third one was due.

It was quite easy to be discrete about it, so why not. My babies ate better when they were lightly covered. It minimized all the distractions in the world. The vast majority of people never even noticed. You may have been near a nursing mother and not noticed.

The only place I retired to another room was at my parents house.....their house, their rules. But by the fourth or fifth one they loosened up.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

It's the strongest reaffirmation of life I can think of. Yes, I've looked from time to time due to that reason but I can't remember seeing anything but a baby's head and that doesn't excite my sexual tendencies.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

OK, as a person with no children. I don't just whip out the goods, been to Sturgis, Daytona ect. nothing tempted me to do it. Does having a Baby attached make it "diffrent"? ps. If one won't show their self for no reason, why would they feel that it dosen't matter as putting a blanket over the nursing baby so that the mom can modest. What changes in the modesty department for some women?


----------



## Goatguy (Aug 23, 2007)

I wouldn't care if the baby and goods are covered, not covered, in the restraunt, the bathroom, or the car, Just so long as the baby is getting the real stuff. That is what is important, There are WAY too many studies showing the ill effects of formula feeding. Feed the kid the milk your making him in whatever method makes you comfortable, just so long as the kid isn't on formula, I don't care...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

While at auction (like I am every Tuesday evening) on Oct 19 there was a young woman there with a child. She was breast feeding the child and had a wrap, for lack of a better word around her so she could breast feed the child. 

Nothing wrong with this.. She was doing what a mother needs to do. She wasn't exposing any thing etc.. 

Now I'm sure others like myself noticed, but no one made any comments or showed any signs of it being wrong..

I personally don't have a problem with this and those that I know don't have a problem with it..

If the child needs fed, then the child needs fed, just have a little decency and use a wrap like she did..

The wrap was more like a light weight apron, like a barber might use when cutting hair, but not as restrictive.. While it had a piece that went around her neck, is still allowed movement and was loose enough not to restrict the child.. If you didn't look twice you would have never known she was breast feeding the child...


Now to razz a few folks...

I will borrow a line form the non-conservative side of things and say;

"it's for the children"


:nana:

No I don't want to start a political debate here, just a friendly teasing/razzing those on the left..


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I think I've heard this whole "women need to keep themselves covered because, otherwise, men will leer at them" arguement somewhere, before.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Oggie said:


> I think I've heard this whole "women need to keep themselves covered because, otherwise, men will leer at them" arguement somewhere, before.


I think you are miss reading what is being said..

But then I guess you wear a T-shirt with the F word on it to church?

It's call decency and respect...

Try it once you may understand then, or do you think it's better to force things down peoples throat/ in your face type of persuasion? 

Should people be allowed to walk down the road nude?


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I didn't want my previous post to imply that I think people shouldn't be modest. Of course they should, if that's what they want to do.

I do think that those who choose not to be shouldn't be made to feel like they ought to cover up. Not all babies will eat under a blanket. Not all new moms are coordinated enough to keep a blanket in place while positioning and latching on a baby.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I pefer to call it the milk of human kindness.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

pastelsummer said:


> i nursed my chikdren in public with no blankets ar towels i see no reason why i should cover them while they eat if you don't like to see it don't look you are a big boy/girl with the power to turn your head away


Me too. Covering up in the summer was miserable. Much nicer to have a little air circulating.

And, in my opinion, there's nothing more beautiful than the dual curves of a breast and a baby's head nestled together.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I view (pun intended) this the same way I do women's clothes. If they have no problem with "letting it hang out" they should have no problems with me looking at it. And if the wife isn't around, or watching me too close , I do.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I am guessing Oggie has never had a man leer at him when he was breastfeeding in public, like I have. Even covered, I've had men stare and leer at me. Yep, it happens. But I guess I should have been o.k. with some perv drooling over the sight of me breastfeeding my newborn, according to the "logic" I am reading here. 

Now I really won't say any more about it.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

"You are a bad person for allowing men to leer at you and should probably do that sort of thing in the toilet."

I'm sorry.

I just don't get it.

I would tend to blame the man who sees a nursing baby and only thinks, "BEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWBS!"

But, I guess that I'm just a bit odd.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

naturelover said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Oh my god, this topic is driving me crazy !!!!!! I'm having such a hard time restraining myself, not saying what I really want to say. :grit:
> 
> ...


yes...THANK YOU.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

JuliaAnn said:


> I am guessing Oggie has never had a man leer at him when he was breastfeeding in public, like I have. Even covered, I've had men stare and leer at me. Yep, it happens. But I guess I should have been o.k. with some perv drooling over the sight of me breastfeeding my newborn, according to the "logic" I am reading here.
> 
> Now I really won't say any more about it.


There's not much you can do about pervs drooling at the sight of a woman's body unless maybe you wear a burkha and even then the pervs will drool.
Who cares?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Oooooo....Burkhas!


They say that your best secret is the one everyone guesses.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I nursedall 3 of mychildren the lst 2 i did not bother with a blanker i tended to wear loose shirt and no one could tell they were nursing just laying against mommy. If i tried a lanket withmy son e used to whip it off so i learned nt ti use it and justdrape my shirt just right he wa shappy i was happy and no one knew unles syou heard ht eloud "gulp" ing he made!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Anytime, anywhere.

It's a breast, folks, get over it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I breast fed both of mine and never once did it in the bathroom. If the babies were hungry they got fed. I never by any means let it all hang out. Many times even dh didn't know I was feeding the baby. 
I had one rule for family members, leave the baby alone when it's nursing. You don't want me bothering you when you're eating. 
Women shouldn't be required to cover up, many times breast feeding can be done without anyone seeing anything. And some babies really will not allow you to keep a cover over their heads.

Men have breasts too. Many have pretty large breasts. Why aren't they required to cover up? Saggy baggys come in both genders.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry. I don't get it. I don't get why it is okay to expose your breast(s) in public. Just because a baby is attached does not make it any different. 

With breast pumps and portable bottle warmers there is no need to bf in public at all, let alone do it without any sort of modesty.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Anytime, anywhere.
> 
> It's a breast, folks, get over it.


Why is this topic an issue?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> Sorry. I don't get it. I don't get why it is okay to expose your breast(s) in public. Just because a baby is attached does not make it any different.
> 
> With breast pumps and portable bottle warmers there is no need to bf in public at all, let alone do it without any sort of modesty.


Because some babies get nipple confusion if they are flipped back and forth between a bottle and the breast, and end up refusing to eat and therefore suffering from a lack of proper nutrition. Not to mention, breastfeeding a child is a totally non-sexual activity, it's actually what a woman's breasts are DESIGNED FOR, and it's only dirty minds that turn it into something else. 

For a society that rates bloody violence in movies and video games as "PG14", I'm consistently shocked at the negative attitude some people have towards the nurturing of an infant by a caring parent in a public place.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> Sorry. I don't get it. I don't get why it is okay to expose your breast(s) in public. Just because a baby is attached does not make it any different.
> 
> With breast pumps and portable bottle warmers there is no need to bf in public at all, let alone do it without any sort of modesty.


So give the baby a bottle (not a great idea, particularly with new nursers) and have milk leak all over your shirt when you're out in public? Babies need to eat, moms need to nurse, people need to get over it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

FeralFemale said:


> Sorry. I don't get it. I don't get why it is okay to expose your breast(s) in public. Just because a baby is attached does not make it any different.
> 
> With breast pumps and portable bottle warmers there is no need to bf in public at all, let alone do it without any sort of modesty.


Agreed. What many women fail to understand is that while yes, men CAN control themselves, men's minds operate vastly different than a woman's. I can find some woman not at all attractive; yet if she's got a nice figure and is showing cleavage, I have to school my mind. :shrug: Just being honest.

So I'm all for breastfeeding in public, but any woman who wants to bear herself in public and THEN fuss at a man for staring is nuts. It'd be like fussing at a dog for whizzing on a truck tire.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bluesky said:


> Babies need to eat, moms need to nurse, people need to get over it.


We've got war, economic depression, and people in need of health care. We've got plenty on our plate with without concerning ourselves with breast feeding.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> Sorry. I don't get it. I don't get why it is okay to expose your breast(s) in public. Just because a baby is attached does not make it any different.


Men and women both have breasts. How does the addition of a little more fat make one less socially acceptable than the other? And it's the one that actually has a reason to be uncovered.....

:shrug:

It may not be okay for you but it is for about half of the people who have responded to the poll so far. More than half of the states protect the right to uncover the breast while nursing so the fact that a baby is attached DOES make it different.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> With breast pumps and portable bottle warmers there is no need to bf in public at all, let alone do it without any sort of modesty.


My middle child wouldn't take the bottle at all, no pacifier, nothing but the real thing. Sure I probably could have trained her to take it if I'd started at birth but worrying about your sensibilities wasn't high on my list of priorities as I ensured my milk supply and tried to get her off to a healthy start.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Modesty is key.
> A well placed baby blanket, any nurse anywhere, will do.
> Common sense.
> (I would never take a meal into the bathroom at home much less a public bathroom to eat......so why would I feed a baby in there. GROSS!)


This is what I did. But I think those who feel they can not or should not cover, or me briefly back then in a few accidents (including Great aunt Anna pulling off blanket and shouting in restaurant "GIVE that baby some air!"), should be permitted to be uncovered for breast feeding.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> I just think this falls into the sure, you CAN, but should you?


 Hey you can drive your Corvette to the store to do your weekly shopping and if it bothers your neighbor to see you bringing in the groceries its their problem not yours!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> Sorry. I don't get it. I don't get why it is okay to expose your breast(s) in public. Just because a baby is attached does not make it any different.
> 
> With breast pumps and portable bottle warmers there is no need to bf in public at all, let alone do it without any sort of modesty.


Hmmm, I'm betting you are childless.

God designed women's breasts for nourishing babies - the most natural thing in the world and so good for baby...... People that have hang-ups about this stuff have issues that go way deep, just sayin'.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

SquashNut said:


> How are we going to teach generations of girls modesty, if we just hang every thing out. Yes, we need to feed the baby's, but with modesty.


Please do not compare properly nourishing a baby to the sexual proclivities of today's youth. Teaching a woman that breastfeeding her baby is unacceptable in public cannot be compared to wearing words across your backside while your cheeks hang out. 

We can teach modesty by banning MTV and Cosmo magazine (not through the gov't but by how we spend our money). Women need to be more comfortable with their bodies as God intended; it's obvious they are comfortable letting it all hang out for the world to see. You can tastefully nourish your baby in public. I've yet to show more than a belly roll when in public!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Please do not compare properly nourishing a baby to the sexual proclivities of today's youth. Teaching a woman that breastfeeding her baby is unacceptable in public cannot be compared to wearing words across your backside while your cheeks hang out.
> 
> We can teach modesty by banning MTV and Cosmo magazine (not through the gov't but by how we spend our money). Women need to be more comfortable with their bodies as God intended; it's obvious they are comfortable letting it all hang out for the world to see. You can tastefully nourish your baby in public. I've yet to show more than a belly roll when in public!


I agree with what you say in the first paragraph, but I think her point is clear - I actually HAVE known people who railed against the lack of moral fiber in society...and then literally wanted to let their breast out in public to feed their child.

Again, I'm all for women being comfortable feeding their children; but if you're comfortable with letting TOO much hang out, don't blame the guy when he's looking.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

kung-breastfeeding a baby has *nothing* to do with moral fiber. NOTHING to do with it. Our oversexed society putting boobs out there to entertain the male population is the issue. And I don't blame men for being primal in their actions. It's not a secret women are in control of all that foolishness.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Kung said:


> Again, I'm all for women being comfortable feeding their children; but if you're comfortable with letting TOO much hang out, don't blame the guy when he's looking.


Several years ago it became legal for women in BC and Ontario to go topless in public. Not many women take advantage of their legal right to do so because they don't feel any need to bare it all, but those who do bare it all actually don't get a lot of oggling from other people (except from outraged, jaw-dropping American and British tourists here in the summer :hysterical the point is the bare-breasted women ignore any oggling that might happen and the men and other women and children who live here simply don't pay any attention to it. It doesn't matter and women's breasts stop being objectified as sexual objects that need to be covered up. Once something stops being a taboo people don't worry their heads about such things anymore. It's all cool and natural. 

.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I breastfed all my children (now ages 29-40) even in public, without a blanket and without exposing my breasts. Most people did not even know I was nursing, unless they could hear the gulps. A small few did think it was not something to be done in public, but balancing my child's needs against their ignorance, I did what was right. No one ever said anything to me directly against what I was doing. 

40 years ago it was OK for me and my baby. I am amazed that this is still an issue.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I think that we can pretty much blame this entire controversy on modern marketing campaigns.

I think that men were making a bit of progress separating the function of female mammary glands from the design of their packaging.

I mean, it isn&#8217;t rocket surgery to be able to differentiate the messages send in different contexts.

For example: Boogle-floppers flinging about, barely contained in a skimpy bikini conveys a fairly blantant sexual message, &#8220;I might be available for sexual conquest.&#8221;

But, a woman breastfeeding her child doesn&#8217;t send the same message to a sane man. No, instead, the image is saying, &#8220;I am caring for my child. In order to have this child, I have a man. I am probably not available for sexual conquest.&#8221;

The idea that breasts are sometimes sexual objects and sometimes for functional child care was well-established. And normal, moral men knew the difference: Some breasts are for food; some breasts are for fun. Never the two shall meet.

Then, along comes the restaurant chain, Hooters. And you have lovely ladies with their moose perkers barely reined in by a skimpy T-shirt. And they&#8217;re bringing you food!

No wonder many men are confused. The long-established cleavage between breasts for food and breasts for fun has been breached. 

There probably is no hope.

Especially for someone such as me who now has dreams of ample bikini tops stuffed to their gills with spicy chicken wings.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, the Mom and Baby think it's food, and the rest of us think it's boosums. Ok


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

sheepish said:


> I breastfed all my children (now ages 29-40) even in public,


29-40 year olds are not children - STOP breastfeeding them NOW!!!!!! 

(Just joking with you!)

It's just a natural process and shouldn't be any big deal, but for some people it is.

As for the starers or men getting their jollies over it, some men get their jollies by looking at feet, so as you walk past in your flip-flops, he's oggling you - I think we can all agree that some people are just pervs.

My wife chose to breastfeed and it did take a while for our son to learn to "latch" on, but my wife stuck with it and was finally successful. So many women of today automatically reach for the formula - they don't think of what is best for baby.

You have to wonder if the higher cases of autism, ADD, etc of today isn't a result of less women doing the natural thing of breastfeeding versus using formula?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Kmac15 said:


> I kind of put this in the same category as wearing clothes. You can be modest, or do what you want and expect to be starred at.
> It is a natural process and should be treated as such.


I totally agree with you!


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

SageLady said:


> Hmmm, I'm betting you are childless.
> 
> God designed women's breasts for nourishing babies - the most natural thing in the world and so good for baby...... People that have hang-ups about this stuff have issues that go way deep, just sayin'.


No, I don't have kids

Sorry, but I just can't imagine having a child would take away my sense of public decency and common courtesy.

(by the way, before you look down your nose at people for not having children, you better be sure that is not because they can't, have been trying for years, and is a very hurtful topic for them)


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> Sorry, but I just can't imagine having a child would take away my sense of public decency and common courtesy.


It wouldn't take it away, but it might change it. Being flooded with prolactin, aka the mothering hormone, makes you put the needs of the infant above most other concerns. When a nursing infant cries its mother has a physical response and an overwhelming need to fix whatever is making the baby cry. A bottle isn't the answer when your breasts are full of milk.

I'm sorry you've been unable to have children. While I can't know your pain, I can sympathize. I went through years of infertility treatment to have my two.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "but any woman who wants to bear herself in public and THEN fuss at a man for staring is nuts."

And this is the reality of the situation.

Everyone can rail about how men shoudln't stare and they should know better, or that they live in liberal societies where no one bats an eye at a breast hanging out in public, and burkas and all the rest of the feminist arguments, but like it or not, and all you ladies know it, the reality of life is that if a woman's breast is exposed, even with an infant "attached" as someone put it, yes, men are going to stare. If you ladies either don't mind or enjoy having men stare at you and your breast when you are feeding in public, go for it. I personally don't. 

It almost seems as if some of the ladies here are actually advocating having your breast fully exposed with an infant nursing in public, and chastising women who advocate modesty as being some kind of burka wearing wimps.

I don't see why it's an issue. People should breastfeed fully exposed, or breast feed modestly. They should 'whip it out' or cover it up, as they see fit. Whatever you choose is good.

As I stated before, if you want to be exposed, you're more than welcome. *But* you have no business making backhanded insults to those women who choose to be modest about it. 

Another example of how those who make themselves sound tolerant probably aren't as tolerant as they make themselves out to be....


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If a woman exposes her breast I'm going to look. Even I don't want to look I'm going to look.

If I don't like what I see I'm still going to look until I figure out I don't want to look.

Call me a perv if you like but I'm still going to look.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

fishhead said:


> If I don't like what I see I'm still going to look until I figure out I don't want to look.


Heh, men's heads are always whipping around when they notice my long blonde hair going past. 

Then they see a woman my age under it.

I feel bad about it sometimes.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Until you have children I PROMISE you can't say what you would do. It is beyond a life changing experience.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

I voted yes with no caveats. Its amazing that there is even any issue about this as its one of the most beautiful and healthy things I can think of for a mother to do. 

Its not imodest to breast feed nor does it have anything to do with lack of moral fibre, if you dont want to do it great, I dont think anyone cares if you cover up or go into a private place but suggesting that breast feeding has anything to do with being imodest or a lack of morals sounds a bit backwards to me.

I do wonder though if this is more of a regional thing which may be why there are so many varied responses to this.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

What's interesting is that:

* I've never in all my life seen a woman "just whip it out for all to see". Every nursing mother I've ever seen has been discreet.

* When nursing, a mother's breast is naturally covered up more than a bikini would cover.

* We recently had a discussion about a local beach going topless. The vast majority of people said "What's the big deal? It's boobs." But when it's being used for what they are designed for, suddenly it IS a big deal?

I nursed 3 of my 4 children and would have nursed all of them if my first didn't have neurological issues that prevented her from nursing. I nursed them in front of people who said they were uncomfortable nursing - and they never knew what was going on. Seriously - I had a 20 minute discussion with someone and it wasn't until I moved the baby and adjusted my shirt (he never saw anything) that he realized that I had been nursing. He was shocked because he never even saw me latch her on!

If more women would nurse in public, the more "normal" it would be. It would most likely increase the nursing rates and therefore make for a more healthy community. I always walk up to moms nursing in public and thank them for educating our society on what is right, good and normal.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> No, I don't have kids
> 
> Sorry, but I just can't imagine having a child would take away my sense of public decency and common courtesy.
> 
> (by the way, before you look down your nose at people for not having children, you better be sure that is not because they can't, have been trying for years, and is a very hurtful topic for them)


I NEVER look down my nose at those that are childless. Good grief, my own sister is childless. It was just obvious to me by your response that you are childless. Breastfeeding is a natural God given way to nourish an infant. You can breastfeed a baby in public in a discreet way. I did myself and so have any other Mother I have ever seen feeding their baby in public. For anyone to ever be bothered by this natural process definitely has issues.......


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

salmonslayer said:


> I voted yes with no caveats. Its amazing that there is even any issue about this as its one of the most beautiful and healthy things I can think of for a mother to do.
> 
> Its not imodest to breast feed nor does it have anything to do with lack of moral fibre, if you dont want to do it great, I dont think anyone cares if you cover up or go into a private place but suggesting that breast feeding has anything to do with being imodest or a lack of morals sounds a bit backwards to me.
> 
> I do wonder though if this is more of a regional thing which may be why there are so many varied responses to this.


Completely agree!



Annsni said:


> What's interesting is that:
> 
> * I've never in all my life seen a woman "just whip it out for all to see". Every nursing mother I've ever seen has been discreet.
> 
> ...



Very well said.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

It is also perfectly "natural" for mammals to wander about un-clothed. Humans are the only animal to cover it's "sensitive areas"; or ANY areas at all.

WHY do people clothe themselves when it's 100 degrees outside? Why? "modesty" comes to mind: a completely man-made ideology stemming from _somewhere_.

I would LOVE to go about nekkid as the day I was born on these dern 100 degree days. But I don't. Why?

I am of the mind that if it's OK for a nursing mother to do "what comes natural" in public, then it should be A-ok for a man to release his male-part from his pants when he gets the urge to urinate. Isn't that a _natural, normal _bodily function?

Of course, if I had a daughter and a man was doing his "natural" thing I would cover her eyes. Why?

just food for thought.....


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

jill.costello said:


> I am of the mind that if it's OK for a nursing mother to do "what comes natural" in public, then it should be A-ok for a man to release his male-part from his pants when he gets the urge to urinate. Isn't that a _natural, normal _bodily function?


It's a normal bodily function but it's unhygienic to whip it out and pee just any old place in public. Would you say next that you think it should be okay for people to just squat anywhere they want in public and take a poop too? There are public urinals and toilets for that to help prevent the spread of diseases. It's called being civilized and promoting good health in society. Even babies wear diapers because of that. 

Breastfeeding is a normal bodily function too but it doesn't spread disease, it promotes good health for both mother and baby and there's nothing uncivilized about it.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

jill.costello said:


> It is also perfectly "natural" for mammals to wander about un-clothed. Humans are the only animal to cover it's "sensitive areas"; or ANY areas at all.
> 
> WHY do people clothe themselves when it's 100 degrees outside? Why? "modesty" comes to mind: a completely man-made ideology stemming from _somewhere_.
> 
> I would LOVE to go about nekkid as the day I was born on these dern 100 degree days. But I don't. Why?


You _could_ go naked in 100 degree or freezing temps if you want but you would suffer grievously for it and then you would die. People wear clothing to protect themselves from the sun and elements _because_ they have bare skin. They don't have fur or feathers. 

How many mammals or any other animals can you think of that don't have some kind of covering or very thick hide or scales to protect them from the elements? Animals that don't have hair or feathers to protect them from the elements either take shelter away from the elements when they're most vulnerable to them, or they coat their bodies with mud for example.

Before people invented fabrics for clothing they used the skins of animals to protect their skin. It was never about modesty from the beginning. Modesty is a myth.

.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I get so sick of the argument that equates breastfeeding to defecation. 

They are two very different things and to try and compare them is to show an utter lack of intelligence! 

If you think a woman breastfeeding is immodest than I hope you are also just as actively sharing your opinion with the world on bikinis, the latest fashions oh and all the magazine, movies and book covers out there that show far MORE flesh than a woman that is simply providing the best possible nutrition for her child.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow. Nobody "got" my post. :sob: -think- sarcasm............


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

jill.costello said:


> Wow. Nobody "got" my post. :sob: -think- sarcasm............


Your post didn't come across as being sarcastic or facetious. It sounded very serious. 

Wags is right, breastfeeding can't be equated with defecation. Breastfeeding is input and defecation is output.

.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

SageLady said:


> I NEVER look down my nose at those that are childless. Good grief, my own sister is childless. It was just obvious to me by your response that you are childless. Breastfeeding is a natural God given way to nourish an infant. You can breastfeed a baby in public in a discreet way. I did myself and so have any other Mother I have ever seen feeding their baby in public. For anyone to ever be bothered by this natural process definitely has issues.......


Oh, please. No one has 'issues.' No one here thinks that it is anything other than a good thing for babies to be fed breast milk. It's the exposing yourself in public that is the issue.

You said yourself above: "You can breastfeed a baby in public in a discreet way." That is the issue, not whether or not bf'ing is a good/bad thing.

I am a professional woman. I have watched colleague after colleague have a baby and continue on with their career. They all breast fed. The also all pumped. The babies took the bottle because there was no other alternative during certain times of the day. They were hungry, so they fed -- bottle or breast.

Don't tell people they have 'issues' when all they are saying is that having a baby attached to the end does not make it ok to expose yourself in public.

If you will not walk down the street bare from the chest up, you cannot claim that it is ok to expose yourself because a baby is attached to your breast. If you don't have a problem with walking down the street bare from the chest up, then booya on you, but you should understand why bf'ing with out any cover in public is not considered normal by other people. 

If you live in an area where it is perfectly ok for women to walk around topless, then bf'ing without covering is not an issue. However, those areas are few in this country.

There are portable bottle warmers and pumps. Period. Otherwise you are just a closet exibitionist.

It's like those people who take babies to nice restaurants. No one wants to hear your baby screaming. You should stay home or hire a babysitter. It's called sacrifice -- what you have to do when you have baby. This is the same thing.

God willing, if I have a child I will not subject the rest of the population to my nakedness or my screaming child. Just because you have the ability to breed doesn't mean you get to do whatever you want.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Until you have children I PROMISE you can't say what you would do. It is beyond a life changing experience.


While I understand what you are claiming, do you even realize how condescending your statement sounds? Maybe you have some sort of insight that I do not know, but I have plenty of my own that you don't, either.

This whole parenthood raising you to some sort of uber awareness is a product of this new thing where is society allowing children to make the rules instead of the adults.

Having children is a special and wonderful thing, but that does not make you special and wonderful.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

FeralFemale, I have never yet in my 53 years of life seen any breastfeeding mother not being discreet. So I'm really not sure what the issue is here. I just don't think there are any breastfeeding Moms in the United States that are exposing their entire breast to anyone. I am not even sure why I am responding to this thread again. I think the fact that this subject is even being talked about as an issue that might bother some people is ridiculous. Do what is best for your baby whereever you are at. Who cares what anyone thinks!! And trust me not every breastfed baby will take a bottle. I've known many babies that wouldn't including my own. Luckily I didn't have to return to work before I had them weaned.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

FeralFemale said:


> While I understand what you are claiming, do you even realize how condescending your statement sounds? Maybe you have some sort of insight that I do not know, but I have plenty of my own that you don't, either.
> 
> This whole parenthood raising you to some sort of uber awareness is a product of this new thing where is society allowing children to make the rules instead of the adults.
> 
> Having children is a special and wonderful thing, but that does not make you special and wonderful.


There is nothing condescending about her statement. She said having a child is a life changing experience which it is. She never said she was special and wonderful. Having my first child I was amazed at how much it changed my life as well in every way and not all of it was wonderful. Being a Mother was the hardest job I've ever had, the most joy I've ever had, and the most pain I've ever had in my life, period. And no one could of ever told me what it was really like - I had to experience it myself to know both the joys and the burdens of parenthood. It is that way for everyone, it does change your life beyond measure, but that doesn't mean anyone is being condescending when they say that.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

> Luckily I didn't have to return to work before I had them weaned.


And therein lies the reason you can't understand. You never had a need to get your babes to accept breast and bottle.

I may not have children of my own, but I know from my girlfriends that baby will go from breast to bottle, bottle to breast.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

salmonslayer said:


> I voted yes with no caveats. Its amazing that there is even any issue about this as its one of the most beautiful and healthy things I can think of for a mother to do.
> 
> Its not imodest to breast feed nor does it have anything to do with lack of moral fibre, if you dont want to do it great, I dont think anyone cares if you cover up or go into a private place but suggesting that breast feeding has anything to do with being imodest or a lack of morals sounds a bit backwards to me.
> 
> I do wonder though if this is more of a regional thing which may be why there are so many varied responses to this.


Thinkl your on to something there SS...My ex-wife from michigan breast fed all our kids covered in the winter not so much in the summer but she was modest but if the kid is hungry whip out the feed bags that quick i was always completely unaware that she was exposed and didnt care it seemed so natural to us...but my Dad always seemed a little on edge when she did although mostly she left the room ina house and went into a more private setting...but when your at home by yourself or out in public with no other room to go to beleive me pop goes the weasel cover or not...its natural and i never found it to be anything other than that even when I wathced i didnt think how sexy it was...cause beleive me with my eldset boy it wasnt i seen pigs not snort and root that good...I think it has a seperate function and issue that just going topless Helck I am looking at every topless woman there is...but I have never even stopped to notice breast feeding moms guess it just doesnt appeal to me...or Heres a though I am mature enough to know the difference...Expose em dont expose mox nix but breast feeding is great for babies....


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

As a man approaching middle age, I am doing my best to grow man breasts (moobs) so that I can better understand the prespective of women.

That makes me "sensitive" and much more attractive to them.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> I may not have children of my own, but I know from my girlfriends that baby will go from breast to bottle, bottle to breast.


Some babies, perhaps most babies, but not all babies can do that without developing a preference for the bottle. Breastfeeding doesn't just provide nourishment and antibodies, it's a mechanism for the proper development of facial muscles as well. Babies have to work at getting milk from a breast and they don't have to put the same effort into drinking from a bottle. Some babies will develop a preference for the bottle because it is easier. Introducing a bottle before the age of 6-8 weeks can be a death sentence for the nursing relationship.

We introduced a bottle to my oldest when she was about 2 months old so Dad could feed her and I could sleep in one day/week. She had no problem with it and we continued to nurse for a long time. My second was introduced to the bottle when he was a newborn in the NICU. We stopped the bottle completely when he came home and I had a very hard time teaching him to properly latch on because of it. We didn't try a bottle again until he was several months old and he never really took to it. He would absolutely refuse to try if I was anywhere nearby.

What I find really sad about this poll is that there are 6 people here who think women should NEVER breastfeed in public, without exceptions.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

FeralFemale said:


> Oh, please. No one has 'issues.' No one here thinks that it is anything other than a good thing for babies to be fed breast milk. It's the exposing yourself in public that is the issue.
> 
> You said yourself above: "You can breastfeed a baby in public in a discreet way." That is the issue, not whether or not bf'ing is a good/bad thing.
> 
> ...


If you think breastfeeding is akin to toplessness, you have greater issues dear. Here's a picture of what is typical of nursing in public. Can you show me how this equates to toplessness?











As for the bottles, why do I need to take the time to pump (which oftentimes isn't as easy as it sounds - I usually only got an ounce or two at a time because pumping is no where near as efficient as a child suckling), keep a bottle of breastmilk (liquid gold to me) cold and fresh, possibly tossing it away because the baby didn't want it or wasn't hungry when I was out? Why not just use my handy dandy milk holders that God gave me? If I was to be separated from the baby, I'd leave milk but if my boobs are just a piece of fabric away, why not use them? Just because someone might be offended? Sorry.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

FeralFemale said:


> And therein lies the reason you can't understand. You never had a need to get your babes to accept breast and bottle.
> 
> I may not have children of my own, but I know from my girlfriends that baby will go from breast to bottle, bottle to breast.


And often times, these are babies who wean early.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I tend to think a lot of the issue lays with cultural differences. My parents are British, my mum was unable to breastfeed anyof us(couldn't produce/failure to thrive) when I had my children they were very encouraging about me nursing. On the opposite hand my inlaws were very negative and felt i should bottlefeed. My eldest child was introduced tot he bottle at about 4 months, we took it away at about a year, my inlaws gave her it back behind our backs, we had many issues and she does not have straight teeth, my other children do. They never got a bottle, self weaned themse;ves at about 15 monthsand have much better teeth in general than their sister. My Dad used to laugh at my son nursing he was a pig! Loud noisy, my father thought it was th efunniest thign my inlaws I would leave the room if I was going to nrse and that was in my own home if I was at their home I was told to use the spare bedroom)junky cold nasty place) 

I have had the displeasure fof seeing 2 women "whip it out" in public and thought it was pretty crass, there is no reason to expose your entire breast and shove it into a 2 year odl mouth as a bribe(thsi was in a photo studio) the guy I worked with left eh was totally embarassed yet did mention eh had never seen me do that(he knew I was nursing my son at th etime) and I told him some night when I came to get my hubby I was nursing and he had never known.

A lot of it is culturally enforced, very few women here breastfeed, way more feed a bottle. Breastfeeding is healthier but bottle feeding formula supports hte economy!! Having had 3 children I felt that breastfeeding while touted as ebign the best was also not so subtly brushed aside by ads, free coupons, negative medical personel and the factt hat ina oot of nurseries it is common to give a bottle to a baby(they di to my first and i had more isses with ehr than my other kids) because it has been proven in studies that child who is introd to a bottle before the breast has a harder tiem learnign to latch on.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> I may not have children of my own, but I know from my girlfriends that baby will go from breast to bottle, bottle to breast.


Which translates as: "You're a mom but I know more than you because I have friends who are moms." OK. 

You may be surprised to learn that, just like adults, babies aren't exactly the same and don't do and like exactly the same things.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

FeralFemale said:


> I may not have children of my own, but I know from my girlfriends that baby will go from breast to bottle, bottle to breast.


Not every child will. One of mine did fine switching - the other two did not. Nursing is more important to me than having a child take a bottle so I made my choice to toss the bottles.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

This has been an enlightening thread - I've learned a lot.

I learned I must be blind. 

I have not been aware that we have a breast slinging baby feeding epidemic going on in our country. I can't believe this avenue of immorality has not been quashed by Homeland Security. I mean someones eye could get knocked out or their sensibilities wrecked for life. This is important people! Quit snickering!

I've learned that breast feeding is somehow related to naked people walking down the road. I'm still a bit confused on this but be that as it may. Maybe the point was that naked people shouldn't be breast feeding while walking down the road. That's probably true.

I've learned that breast feeding is akin to insulting people in church by wearing t-shirts starting with the letter f on them. 

I've learned that some women breast feed in bathrooms. Now THAT is immoral, disgusting and unhygenic. YUCK!

I figure I'm about to learn that I shouldn't post in threads like this one. 

Mike


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I voted "Yes with no caveats" to this a couple of days ago, but haven't commented until now.

Frankly, I don't mind mothers feeding their children in public. Yes, it is possible that someone might catch a glimpse of a bare breast, but to my knowledge that has never caused blindness. My kids have all occasionally seen the various "private parts" of members of the opposite sex, and not once have they been shocked or harmed by it. Frankly, I don't think they gave it much thought. As far as I can tell, they are still pretty normal, well behaved kids with no psychological problems stemming from it.

The fact that this is even a controversial issue is pretty sad.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> The fact that this is even a controversial issue is pretty sad.


Yes it is... as we are made naked.... only men decided to cover and hide ourselves.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Annsni said:


> Here's a picture of what is typical of nursing in public.


That's a great picture. That's exactly what breastfeeding in public usually looks like. It's very modest even without a blanket thrown over the babies' heads.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

JanS said:


> Which translates as: "You're a mom but I know more than you because I have friends who are moms." OK.
> 
> You may be surprised to learn that, just like adults, babies aren't exactly the same and don't do and like exactly the same things.


Ding Ding Ding, we have a winner


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

FeralFemale said:


> While I understand what you are claiming, do you even realize how condescending your statement sounds? Maybe you have some sort of insight that I do not know, but I have plenty of my own that you don't, either.
> 
> This whole parenthood raising you to some sort of uber awareness is a product of this new thing where is society allowing children to make the rules instead of the adults.
> 
> Having children is a special and wonderful thing, but that does not make you special and wonderful.


Well I didn't mean for it to be condesending. BUT-I speak from having been childless until I was 35 (by choice). I can recall seeing women wearing their babies and thinking they looked ridiculous. The sound of a crying baby was irritating to be because I just wanted it to "shut up". I couldn't have cared less if a kid was strapped into a car seat or fed McDonald's at 6 months. Things like that *never* crossed my mind. 

And while I'm not special because I had a couple of babies cut from my belly I did become very more aware. And I no longer say "I would never" when it comes to children. I can only imagine how many more feelings I thought were in stone will change as they grow.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> There are portable bottle warmers and pumps. Period. Otherwise you are just a closet exibitionist.


Wow -- just.... wow!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> I may not have children of my own, but I know from my girlfriends that baby will go from breast to bottle, bottle to breast.


Wrong. _Some_ babies have no problems. _Many_ babies do. That is why new mothers are advised by breastfeeding consultants to NOT give the child anything BUT the breast in order to establish a good "latching" technique early.

Older babies can be trained to take a bottle, but this should only be done AFTER the child has developed a good nursing habit.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

It is perfectly legal in Ontario for women to go bare breasted, the same as men. At best public breast feeding is a reality check for everybody......... breasts have a real worldly purpose. Go figger! Closet exibitionist?? It isn't asking too much of people to avert their eyes if they find it objectionable is it?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

FeralFemale said:


> No, I don't have kids
> 
> Sorry, but I just can't imagine having a child would take away my sense of public decency and common courtesy.
> 
> (by the way, before you look down your nose at people for not having children, you better be sure that is not because they can't, have been trying for years, and is a very hurtful topic for them)


+1

I understand the natural argument and fully support breast feeding *decently*. Lots of things are natural, beautiful, and God-given... like the human body and sex. That doesn't mean it's ok to whip it off and go at it on the street.

And I'm sorry. I don't have children by choice...and I still found the childless comments insulting.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

vigilant20 said:


> +1
> 
> I understand the natural argument and fully support breast feeding *decently*. Lots of things are natural, beautiful, and God-given... like the human body and sex. That doesn't mean it's ok to whip it off and go at it on the street.


There is no comparison between breastfeeding a baby and "going at it" getting naked and having sex on the street.

I think many moms may feel it is indecent and inhumane to expect a baby to feed with it's face under some kind of stifling covering.

Perhaps people who are pushing for the "decency" thing should try eating a meal with their owns heads and faces covered with a cloth and see how decent that feels to them.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Annsni said:


> If you think breastfeeding is akin to toplessness, you have greater issues dear. Here's a picture of what is typical of nursing in public. Can you show me how this equates to toplessness?


Great picture. :thumb:

.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not typically a squeamish person, been an RN many years and watched many patient's bodily functions. One of the very few that bothers me is watching someone breast feed - and *I have no idea why*, it just does. If I'm at a restaurant and a woman begins breastfeeding, modest or no - if I become aware of it I have to stop eating. Of course I would NEVER say anything to any mom, it's my issue to deal with.

I just want there to be an awareness that all objections aren't based on "modesty", some of us are just squeamish for whatever reason.

I can't watch people brush their teeth either, that's even worse than the breastfeeding.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

naturelover said:


> There is no comparison between breastfeeding a baby and "going at it" getting naked and having sex on the street.


Why not, they are both beautiful and natural 



naturelover said:


> Perhaps people who are pushing for the "decency" thing should try eating a meal with their owns heads and faces covered with a cloth and see how decent that feels to them.


Pushing indecency is the right thing to do according to this argument? :hysterical: Public indecency is illegal, so it is an unavoidable issue.

I'm not at all against breastfeeding...just the indecent exposure of the minority who feel there is nothing inappropriate if they have a baby with them.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Jokarva said:


> I'm not typically a squeamish person, been an RN many years and watched many patient's bodily functions. One of the very few that bothers me is watching someone breast feed - and *I have no idea why*, it just does.....


Just curious - do you have kids and did you breastfeed your own? If you did, did that make you feel squeamish then too?

.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

vigilant20 said:


> Why not, they are both beautiful and natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing indecent about breastfeeding, the only indecent thing in this entire thread are those with some sort of weird phobia concerning the human body trying to convince the rest of us we should be embarrassed or disgusted at the sight of an exposed breast.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

vigilant20 said:


> Pushing indecency is the right thing to do according to this argument? :hysterical: Public indecency is illegal, so it is an unavoidable issue.
> 
> I'm not at all against breastfeeding...just the indecent exposure of the minority who feel there is nothing inappropriate if they have a baby with them.


http://www.ncsl.org/IssuesResearch/Health/BreastfeedingLaws/tabid/14389/Default.aspx

Wisconsin: Wis. Stat. Â§ 944.17(3), Â§ 944.20(2) and Â§ 948.10(2) (1995) provide that breastfeeding mothers are not in violation of criminal statutes of indecent or obscene exposure. (AB 154)

2009 Wis. Laws, Act 148 provides that a mother may breastfeed her child in any public or private location where the mother and child are otherwise authorized to be. The law specifies that in such a location, no person may prohibit a mother from breastfeeding her child, direct a mother to move to a different location to breastfeed her child, *direct a mother to cover her child or breast while breastfeeding, or otherwise restrict a mother from breastfeeding her child.* (2009 AB 57)

It's not indecent exposure in your state.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

chickenslayer said:


> There's nothing indecent about breastfeeding, the only indecent thing in this entire thread are those with some sort of weird phobia concerning the human body trying to convince the rest of us we should be embarrassed or disgusted at the sight of an exposed breast.


Is there's nothing wrong with the human body then why is public nudity wrong?


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

No kids (by choice).

My mom did tell me several times how I took a chunk out of her when she was breastfeeding me, maybe she damaged my psyche somehow...the toothbrushing thing I don't think I can pin on either parent.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

JanS said:


> Wisconsin: Wis. Stat. Â§ 944.17(3), Â§ 944.20(2) and Â§ 948.10(2) (1995) provide that breastfeeding mothers are not in violation of criminal statutes of indecent or obscene exposure. (AB 154)
> 
> 2009 Wis. Laws, Act 148 provides that a mother may breastfeed her child in any public or private location where the mother and child are otherwise authorized to be. The law specifies that in such a location, no person may prohibit a mother from breastfeeding her child, direct a mother to move to a different location to breastfeed her child, *direct a mother to cover her child or breast while breastfeeding, or otherwise restrict a mother from breastfeeding her child.* (2009 AB 57)
> 
> It's not indecent exposure in your state.


Yes, I do realize that.

If a mother whips off her shirt off to breastfeed do you believe it's ok because there's a baby involved? It would be inconvenient for her to struggle with a shirt, just like it would be to struggle with a cover...wouldn't it?

As I said, I support breastfeeding. But there is a line, and some of the stories shared definitely cross it.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

vigilant20 said:


> As I said, I support breastfeeding. But there is a line, and some of the stories shared definitely cross it.


What you're actually saying is that some of the stories cross YOUR PERSONAL LINE. I haven't read any story here that crosses the line of what the law specifically allows. Feel free to direct me to one.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

vigilant20 said:


> Is there's nothing wrong with the human body then why is public nudity wrong?


Because of the clothing for modesty myth. Going waaaayyy back in time - clothing came first out of necessity for physical protection, long before the human concepts of modesty or other moral values came into existence. After clothing became the norm somebody attached the concepts of modesty and morality to it as being the reasons for the existence of clothing, but nothing could be further from the truth. 

Nudity isn't wrong and never has been, it's just misunderstood.

.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

vigilant20 said:


> Is there's nothing wrong with the human body then why is public nudity wrong?



Who said it was wrong? I'd guess the laws were passed by people ashamed of their bodies.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Something I've noticed after reading along on this thread...

all that I know Canadian seem okay with upper female nudity in public - so, they are not understanding reasonably covering, or discretely breastfeeding is being discussed.

But, many of the Americans and I think some of the more modest are in the more Southern portions of the USA.

I think I'm seeing a culture differentiation.

And I think there's a big difference from breastfeeding in a pragmatic way and breastfeeding to "show people" in a flaunting way. I think that's the difference in the outlook on this thread.

And I did nurse two discretely in all sorts of settings. And I was not showing skin. My preference and the teachings of being modest and not an exhibitionist. (remember I grew in that South portion I mentioned above)


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> But, many of the Americans and I think some of the more modest are in the more Southern portions of the USA.
> 
> *I think I'm seeing a culture differentiation.*


I noticed that cultural difference too.

I don't think mothers who breastfeed in public are flaunting their wares or being exhibitionists in any way.... I don't think the thought even enters their minds. Also, going by what somebody else implied, I have never, ever, anywhere ever seen a woman take her shirt off or otherwise disrobe in public in order to feed a child. Most women just hike a corner of their shirts up, just like in the picture of the 3 breastfeeding women above.

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Once or twice I have seen someone flop the breast out in a manner that called attention to the act, and there probably are a small percentage that do so. This was a pull the shirt down and pull out of the bra and usually they are the more endowed ladies. 

That's what I was referring to as exhibitionist. They are also the first to test a law or do something just to prove that they can, then fuss if it's not readily accepted.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Once or twice I have seen someone flop the breast out in a manner that called attention to the act, and there probably are a small percentage that do so.
> 
> *That's what I was referring to as exhibitionist. They are also the first to test a law or do something just to prove that they can, then fuss if it's not readily accepted*.


Okay, I have to admit there's probably something to that. Linda Meyer, the Canadian woman that pushed and won the case for Ontario and BC women to have the legal right to go bare in public was and probably still is an exhibitionist like that. I knew her, she lived in the same town that I did (Maple Ridge, BC). After the ruling went through she would make a habit of riding topless around town on her bicycle or parading topless through malls or at the leisure center just to prove that she was legally within her rights to do so, even sometimes on days that were chilly and wet. LOL. 

If anyone got into a discussion with her about women's rights to go bare she would get so worked up about it that she would literally froth foam at the corners of her mouth. And that's the truth. :hysterical: 

But she's a really intelligent, well educated woman who knows a lot about law and she has been hired as a consultant to women's groups in America that are pushing to make it legal to go topless in certain states there.

.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Only in America would this be such an issue for some.... 

I don't understand the arguements for making female breasts "taboo". They are just fatty protusions meant to feed babies. Very few countries have the hang ups some Americans do when it comes to females being topless. The majority of the world treats them as the tools they were designed to be.

As the American society continues to get more and more overweight..... more and more men are developing breasts. 
Should we now start making it taboo for a man to be topless? Or is it only okay if they are skinny aka flatchested? In that case, is it acceptable for women who are flatchested to be topless in public? Why the double standard? 

The arguement that some men have a breast fetish so they should be covered up, cracks me up! 
Some men have a toe fetish too. Some are obsessed with lips. Some are obsessed with hair. Some with the shape of a woman's derriere. I just googled it to see if it exists and yep, there are even men who have a sexual fetish for womens ears. 

I guess the muslims have it right. We should absolutely cover up our womenfolk from head to toe while it's perfectly acceptable for men to walk around only wearing shorts. After all, there are no women who have a fetish for any part of a males body 

In fact..... how many women have I heard drool over a man's pectorals and six pack abs. 

So I guess in this case, only out of shape men who aren't fat enough to have man boobs should be allowed to go around without a shirt on! :thumb:


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I have an idea... when you're in that first couple of weeks where the baby is learning to "latch on".. stay at home and run around topless all you want! 

yeah yeah... I know. It's legal, I'm a guy, blah blah. I'll stop stirring (maybe)

R


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

I think all breast feeding mothers should be required to feed their babies in public topless.  just kidding, well sort of anyway


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Apparently, for some people, even being modest is not enough:
http://www.wyff4.com/news/25554827/detail.html

I'm glad a supervisor stepped in right away, but that employee should have known better to begin with.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Elffriend said:


> Apparently, for some people, even being modest is not enough:
> http://www.wyff4.com/news/25554827/detail.html
> 
> I'm glad a supervisor stepped in right away, but that employee should have known better to begin with.


That was surprising. Any social service office in Michigan has signs up encouraging women to feel free to breastfeed their babies.


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Jerngen said:


> Only in America would this be such an issue for some....
> 
> I don't understand the arguements for making female breasts "taboo". They are just fatty protusions meant to feed babies. Very few countries have the hang ups some Americans do when it comes to females being topless. The majority of the world treats them as the tools they were designed to be.
> 
> ...


Too funny!  I think if you are a guy and you need a bra by all means please cover up! Blech!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Patt said:


> Too funny!  I think if you are a guy and you need a bra by all means please cover up! Blech!


LOL!! Okay, if yours is the standard female response to man boobs and it's sexual apathy or aversion we're going for by making it taboo for women to go topless...... we don't want to run the risk of there being any element of "male mystique" involved if he's wearing a shirt... 
Therefore all overweight men with man boobs are now *required *to go topless in public!!


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Jerngen said:


> LOL!! Okay, if yours is the standard female response to man boobs and it's sexual apathy or aversion we're going for by making it taboo for women to go topless...... we don't want to run the risk of there being any element of "male mystique" involved if he's wearing a shirt...
> Therefore all overweight men with man boobs are now *required *to go topless in public!!


Noooooo!!!!! :run:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Wait a sec. 

I'm southern-raised in Mississippi. Even raised in an uber religious household/cult. And I BF in public often. 

Just sayin'.

Carry on.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Wait a sec.
> 
> I'm southern-raised in Mississippi. Even raised in an uber religious household/cult. And I BF in public often.
> 
> ...


Good for you. You are a modern, reasonable, futuristic woman then who is thinking ahead to what is best for society as a whole.

.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Wait a sec.
> 
> I'm southern-raised in Mississippi. Even raised in an uber religious household/cult. And I BF in public often.
> 
> ...



Ditto. Grew up in the South as well, very religious upbringing. I BF in public back in the 70's and 80's, and never offended anyone that I knew of. Lots of us Southerners are of a progressive mind set.  I remember getting so many compliments from others (men included) for doing the best thing for my babies. The majority of women in that time period had been brainwashed into feeding their babies formula and I was a real rebel at the time for breastfeeding......


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Never understood the big deal about women BF in public...as much as I love breasts..boobs..hooters,etc,etc..white,black,yellow,red,with whipped cream,or just plain...big nipples,little nipples......they were designed by the Lord to feed our young and the product coming from them is the BEST source for babies health...But if you're going to BF with no cover in public,don't get whiny if someone stares...Get over it and if women want to walk around topless,I have no problems either...it just seems it's only the ugly ones that want that right


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, that is a great picture of mothers doing it discreetly. That is not what the issue is. The issue is with women who think it is ok to whip it out in public, which I have personally seen many times.

If you all want to gang up on me and others for believing that, it's fine.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

zant said:


> Never understood the big deal about women BF in public...as much as I love breasts..boobs..hooters,etc,etc..white,black,yellow,red,with whipped cream,or just plain...big nipples,little nipples......they were designed by the Lord to feed our young and the product coming from them is the BEST source for babies health...But if you're going to BF with no cover in public,don't get whiny if someone stares...Get over it and if women want to walk around topless,I have no problems either...it just seems it's only the ugly ones that want that right


I agree. Yes, there are plenty of women who I hope will keep their breasts covered, but I could find just as many men who should do the same and there is no law making them do so.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> Yes, that is a great picture of mothers doing it discreetly. That is not what the issue is. The issue is with women who think it is ok to whip it out in public, which I have personally seen many times.
> 
> If you all want to gang up on me and others for believing that, it's fine.


When more people believe something different than you believe, it's not ganging up. It's a majority.

I know I sound like a broken record here but I've never seen anyone nurse in a nondiscreet manner. Ever. But that's irrelevant, because whether or not you like it, women are allowed to do it. Take your complaints directly to the next woman who offends you and see where it gets you.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

JanS said:


> When more people believe something different than you believe, it's not ganging up. It's a majority.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record here but I've never seen anyone nurse in a nondiscreet manner. Ever. But that's irrelevant, because whether or not you like it, women are allowed to do it. Take your complaints directly to the next woman who offends you and see where it gets you.


And I *have* seen it done, many times, indiscreetly. I don't care if they are allowed to do it. It is so easy to do it discreetly, why not do it that way??


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

FeralFemale said:


> why not do it *my* way??


Fixed that for you.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

FeralFemale said:


> And I *have* seen it done, many times, indiscreetly. I don't care if they are allowed to do it. It is so easy to do it discreetly, why not do it that way??


Is it possible that your definition of discreet it just a little too strict?


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

When I had a family obligation years ago that forced me to fly (oh how little I wanted to!) alone with my 2-month-old daughter on Thanksgiving Day, gosh I hope that the two business-type men I sat between on the plane didn't think I was being a "closet exhibitionist" or "whipping it out" as I satisfied my daughter's human needs. If you -- anyone -- think they were uncomfortable, think of how I felt and maybe get off the high horse of your indignation. Or think of how my child felt, as I tried to delay the inevitable. Without going into a great deal of detail, not every mother is able to nurse "discretely" enough to satisfy the delicate sensibilities of everyone around. If someone caught a glance of bosom on that occasion or any other, I assure you that it wasn't a thrill for me at least. How ridiculous our society has become! I expect more from supposedly self-reliant homesteading types.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

FeralFemale said:


> And I *have* seen it done, many times, indiscreetly. I don't care if they are allowed to do it. It is so easy to do it discreetly, why not do it that way??


If and when you get pregnant and if you breastfeed your baby, you have the right do that where and in the way you feel is most discreet and convenient for you. 

When other women BF their babies, they also do that where they want in the way they know is most discreet and convenient for them. If you see somebody else breastfeeding a baby and if it offends you then just look away and pass them by.

Don't try to impose what you think is best onto other people's already established senses of discretion and convenience in something that they're already experienced in and you are not. You may find yourself changing your own mind about a lot of your present convictions if you become blessed with a baby of your own. Feeding and caring for babies is a 24/7 full time job that has to be shuffled around with all the mother's other jobs, taking advantage of every possible convenience that she can contrive for herself. If you have a baby you too will find yourself grasping at all the conveniences you can contrive for yourself and that would include the methods you contrive for feeding your baby.

Until that time comes, maybe you could try to just not look at how others BF their kids if it offends you and try to not impose your personal priorities on others. It's really not that hard to do. Nobody's forcing people to watch. 
.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I manage not to stare at babies that are being bottle fed (or at people eating very large hamburgers) and I would never comment to them about their right to do so, even though I find these practices rather offensive. It's easy, just keep your mouth shut and your eyes where they belong.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

naturelover said:


> If and when you get pregnant and if you breastfeed your baby, you have the right do that where and in the way you feel is most discreet and convenient for you.
> 
> When other women BF their babies, they also do that where they want in the way they know is most discreet and convenient for them. If you see somebody else breastfeeding a baby and if it offends you then just look away and pass them by.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

If you don't like to see breasts being used for their intended purpose...but a blanket over YOUR head!!!


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Yes, there are plenty of women who I hope will keep their breasts covered, but I could find just as many men who should do the same and there is no law making them do so.


 Thankfully, I do like to go swimming now an again!!!


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

lorian said:


> If you don't like to see breasts being used for their intended purpose...but a blanket over YOUR head!!!


Best post yet


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Feral Female said:


> Yes, that is a great picture of mothers doing it discreetly. That is not what the issue is. The issue is with women who think it is ok to whip it out in public, which I have personally seen many times.
> 
> If you all want to gang up on me and others for believing that, it's fine.


I understand you FF. These " breast bearers" probably are the same kind that hate the 2nd amendment, want to censor Rush, and would rather get somethings off the TV-rather than "turn the channel". It's all about "them".


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

7thswan said:


> I understand you FF. These " breast bearers" probably are the same kind that hate the 2nd amendment, want to censor Rush, and would rather get somethings off the TV-rather than "turn the channel". It's all about "them".


Whoa there, it's the other way around. She is talking about censoring the way they feed their children and wants them to cover up rather than turn the other way.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

JanS said:


> Whoa there, it's the other way around. She is talking about censoring the way they feed their children and wants them to cover up rather than turn the other way.


No, sinse when is it wrong for a breast feeding mother to consider other peoples feelings? FF would consider others feelings I'm sure, it's called manners.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

7thswan said:


> No, sinse when is it wrong for a breast feeding mother to consider other peoples feelings? FF would consider others feelings I'm sure, it's called manners.


Oh? Is that why I had women sneer at me when they found out I breastfed and they said that it was disgusting???


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

7thswan said:


> No, sinse when is it wrong for a breast feeding mother to consider other peoples feelings? FF would consider others feelings I'm sure, it's called manners.


Then you must have missed her posts saying breastfeeding mothers should pump so they can use bottles in public. The only feelings she's considering are her own.

If the poll on this page reflects most thinking, then way more people are fine with public breastfeeding than are bothered by it. And the majority of THEM don't feel mothers need to cover. If you and Feral Female had your way it would be the minority ruling the majority. Kind of like wanting the shows you personally don't like off taken off TV rather than just turning the channel.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

JanS said:


> And the majority of THEM don't feel mothers need to cover. If you and Feral Female had your way it would be the minority ruling the majority.


To be fair, the poll shows those who approve and those who approve with cover are pretty close at 100/95.

I think the sentiment displayed in a few of the posts are representative of the issues we are talking about. There's some strange sense of entitlement some mothers seem to feel. "I have a baby; I have special rights; I can do whatever the heck I want; who gives a rip about anyone else". That's not the way society works. We used to understand people need to be considerate in order to survive living in such close quarters. Selfishness has won out I'm afraid, and that simple attitude is the cause of a lot of our problems.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

The do have a special right only it's called a "law".


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

JanS said:


> The do have a special right only it's called a "law".


Yeah, we get that part. Lots of things are legal but that doesn't mean doing them is right. Or that how you are going about it is appropriate. A certain protesting Church comes to mind as an example. Protesting is their right by law. How they are exercising that right is not appropriate.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

vigilant20 said:


> Yeah, we get that part. Lots of things are legal but that doesn't mean doing them is right. Or that how you are going about it is appropriate. A certain protesting Church comes to mind as an example. Protesting is their right by law. How they are exercising that right is not appropriate.


So you're saying that breastfeeding in public is wrong?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Annsni said:


> So you're saying that breastfeeding in public is wrong?


Um no, I've spent quite some time explaining what I think and that's not even close. I support breastfeeding and the right to do so in an appropriate manner in public. But there's a small minority that feels all manor of immodesty and indecency is their right if they have a baby with them. I'm saying that's inappropriate. Most people know better and know how to conduct themselves in public.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

vigilant20 said:


> Um no, I've spent quite some time explaining what I think and that's not even close. I support breastfeeding and the right to do so in an appropriate manner in public. But there's a small minority that feels all manor of immodesty and indecency is their right if they have a baby with them. I'm saying that's inappropriate. Most people know better and know how to conduct themselves in public.


Honestly, it is a very small minority because I've never met them and I've worked with LOTS of new moms and nursing women. 

What got me in what you said is "Lots of things are legal but that doesn't mean doing them is right." That seemed to me that you were saying that breastfeeding in public is wrong. I'm sorry if I misunderstood you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

vigilant20 said:


> Yeah, we get that part. Lots of things are legal but that doesn't mean doing them is right. Or that how you are going about it is appropriate. A certain protesting Church comes to mind as an example. Protesting is their right by law. How they are exercising that right is not appropriate.


But you are equating a woman who bares a breast in public with the hatefulness of the Westboro Baptist Church?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> But you are equating a woman who bares a breast in public with the hatefulness of the Westboro Baptist Church?


Not at all
Read it again


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

vigilant20 said:


> Um no, I've spent quite some time explaining what I think and that's not even close. I support breastfeeding and the right to do so in an appropriate manner in public.


With you choosing what is appropriate, right? 



vigilant20 said:


> But there's a small minority that feels all manor of immodesty and indecency is their right if they have a baby with them.


Again, check the poll - there may be a small minority of people doing it...I don't know, I've never seen anyone show skin while breastfeeding - but amount of people supporting their right to do it is no minority.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I've had several people say that I am trying to force my values on others. 

First off, I never said that bf'ing in public is wrong. I said that doing it indiscreetly is wrong. I have also said I've seen fully exposed women in public many times. Just because others do not do it or have not seen anyone do it does not make it untrue.

Second, how is a woman who bf's in public indiscreetly not forcing her values upon me?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FeralFemale said:


> Second, how is a woman who bf's in public indiscreetly not forcing her values upon me?


She is. I BF in public reluctantly; sometimes your child is hungry and you're stuck. But as a BFing mother, I wore clothing that covered the subject and did my best to find a very "off the beaten path place" for us. (Never a bathroom--the car was better even if it meant leaving where I was for our privacy.)

I made the point on ST and will here (haven't read all posts so maybe someone else said it too) but women who cannot have children have feelings; shoving my "success" in their faces is wrong IMO. _Can't we all just TRY to get along? _


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, I've seen women breastfeed here. Once a woman had that puppy right out in the open shapeing it into some kind of -I don't know, but there was no mistakeing what I had to see. Another time, a woman was trying to pop her innie nipple into a outie nipple. I knew what was going on(feeding), cause there was a baby right there,but nowhere covering things up. I don't want to see this. Manners, there alot of natural body funtions that people use manners on. Noone is saying to not feed the baby,or to feed it in the filthy bathroom, but why is it so hard to understand that it may be rude to other people to let things Hang out.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I understand you FF. These " breast bearers" probably are the same kind that hate the 2nd amendment, want to censor Rush, and would rather get somethings off the TV-rather than "turn the channel". It's all about "them".


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I think we need to fully establish the relationship between:

- the right to bear arms
- the right to bare arms
- the right to bear breasts, and
- the right to bare breasts.

Just so long as no one goes getting bear naked.....

OMG, I'm laughing so hard I can barely bear it.....


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> She is. I BF in public reluctantly; sometimes your child is hungry and you're stuck. But as a BFing mother, I wore clothing that covered the subject and did my best to find a very "off the beaten path place" for us. (Never a bathroom--the car was better even if it meant leaving where I was for our privacy.)
> 
> I made the point on ST and will here (haven't read all posts so maybe someone else said it too) *but women who cannot have children have feelings; shoving my "success" in their faces is wrong IMO*. _Can't we all just TRY to get along? _


No, it's not about that. Not with bf'ing. Oh, I always get a twinge when I see a baby at first. Just as split second. But that's nothing to do with your success. It's about my failure. Heck, it's not even just babies. I broke down and cried just last month, in public, when I saw a mother with her three grown children having a nice day together. 

And that baby twinge is always followed by a smile. I get the twinge because I love babies, I want babies, not because I hate them.

No, that 'success' thing really only comes up when I get the you-must-not-have -kids lecture when I say I do not see my consideration of other people go out the window after I have a child.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The Paw said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> I think we need to fully establish the relationship between:
> ...


Well I'm glad I made you laugh. I know it's nice to not have to deal with my issues, I still can remember when I could write.(edit) Or is that, I can still remember when I could write.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FeralFemale said:


> No, it's not about that. Not with bf'ing. Oh, I always get a twinge when I see a baby at first. Just as split second. But that's nothing to do with your success. It's about my failure. Heck, it's not even just babies. I broke down and cried just last month, in public, when I saw a mother with her three grown children having a nice day together.
> 
> And that baby twinge is always followed by a smile. I get the twinge because I love babies, I want babies, not because I hate them.
> 
> No, that 'success' thing really only comes up when I get the you-must-not-have -kids lecture when I say I do not see my consideration of other people go out the window after I have a child.


I wanted more than 1 so I do understand some of how you feel--truly. And I was friends with 2 women who adopted a chick each so I do understood how they felt--kinda. They were both so happy for my bearing a child so I think I know what you mean. I am not an advocate of in your face BF. I'm too tired to look it up but there's a quote about my rights and yours that expresses what I mean.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

7thswan said:


> Noone is saying to not feed the baby,or to feed it in the filthy bathroom,


As the poll currently stands, 8 people here think that women should never, under any circumstances and regardless of how modest they are being, nurse in public.

I just can not understand that.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Elffriend said:


> As the poll currently stands, 8 people here think that women should never, under any circumstances and regardless of how modest they are being, nurse in public.
> 
> I just can not understand that.


I know people who think breastfeeding is disgusting.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

This has been such an interesting and enlightening topic. It reminds me of something from my childhood that my mother said to me. She used to say "Eat everything you get on your plate and remember how lucky you are that you have it, because there are children in Africa not so lucky as you and are starving for good food".
&#12288;
I see an allegory here.
&#12288;
Nowadays there are desperate women in Africa trying to commit genocide of their race by ironing their daughters breasts with burning stones to deform them so their daughters won't be able to produce milk for starving newborn babies born because of the daughters being raped by all the oppressive soldiers. So that eventually there won't be any more babies be born or survive and their whole race will disappear.

And here we are discussing the discretion and appropriateness in our society of publically viewing a bit of healthy naked flesh when a privileged mother here breastfeeds her lucky baby. 

How ironic that is.

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> She used to say "Eat everything you get on your plate and remember how lucky you are that you have it, because there are children in Africa not so lucky as you and are starving for good food".


Mine told me ,
"Don't bring out any food unless you have enough to share with everyone"

die:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> Mine told me ,
> "Don't bring out any food unless you have enough to share with everyone"












And mine told me sharing is good. :thumb:

.


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

Kung said:


> Agreed. What many women fail to understand is that while yes, men CAN control themselves, men's minds operate vastly different than a woman's. I can find some woman not at all attractive; yet if she's got a nice figure and is showing cleavage, I have to school my mind. :shrug: Just being honest.
> 
> So I'm all for breastfeeding in public, but any woman who wants to bear herself in public and THEN fuss at a man for staring is nuts. It'd be like fussing at a dog for whizzing on a truck tire.


LOL aw come on, this is so funny, women love to look at men too, mebbe just not YOU....  any guy who claims that "men are just SO much more visual than women" just ain't used to the gals lookin at HIM. Just sayin'.... :thumb:


----------



## JMD_KS (Nov 20, 2007)

Elffriend said:


> As the poll currently stands, 8 people here think that women should never, under any circumstances and regardless of how modest they are being, nurse in public.
> 
> I just can not understand that.


Do you know what forum you are on? :gaptooth:


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

I voted "without caveats" even though there are a few people who will push the envelope. There are also those who would use any "public decency" restrictions to inconvenience or even harass mothers trying to feed their babies. I support the breastfeeding mothers.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

stickinthemud said:


> I voted "without caveats" even though there are a few people who will push the envelope. There are also those who would use any "public decency" restrictions to inconvenience or even harass mothers trying to feed their babies. I support the breastfeeding mothers.


Good point. There are people like that on both sides of every issue.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

JMD_KS said:


> LOL aw come on, this is so funny, women love to look at men too, mebbe just not YOU....  any guy who claims that "men are just SO much more visual than women" just ain't used to the gals lookin at HIM. Just sayin'.... :thumb:


Actually, men ARE more visual than women. There was an EXCELLENT book that came out a few years ago called "For Women Only". It was a woman who did a survey of thousands of men asking them about themselves and issues of sexuality. Basically men file pictures in their minds and these pictures come up whether they wish for them to or not. Women much more file away experiences than pictures. We're just wired really differently and I DO think we need to be careful that we don't go overboard to show men things that they shouldn't be seeing but then again, breasts were made for feeding and I think it's good that they understand that. I wonder if some men don't like seeing breastfeeding because it means they have to share.  CERTAINLY not saying all men but I've heard from some men that they are uncomfortable with breastfeeding because of basically that idea.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

JanS said:


> With you choosing what is appropriate, right?


As opposed to you doing it? Either way someone chooses.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

No, I'm "live and let live" and you're "do it my way". I'm fine with covering or not, since both are permitted by law.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And mine told me *sharing is good*


You have a very intelligent Mother


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

"It is perfectly legal in Ontario for women to go bare breasted" which would be uncomfortable for most of the year...even outdoors in the summer there feels like air conditioning to me.

I have no problem running around without clothes...I do have a problem with some perv watching me do so...and I certainly do not want to watch anyone else do so. Somethings are just meant to be private. (I also do not want to watch anyone making out in public, so maybe I should get me to a nunnery, but why should I have to be part of other people's private moments against my will?)


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I covered up because I am naturally shy, but I fully support the right of any woman to breastfeed without coverage. Our society is strange in that we routinely have photos of animals nursing their offspring and it is cute, but for a human to breastfeed is often considered obscene. How weird is that??


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Saw this today and thought of this post. 

I have to admit, as much as I defend breastfeeding in public without "covering up" this does push the envelope a bit. Or maybe I'm just jealous because it's easier for my babies to reach the nipple if I go under the shirt from the bottom instead of down the shirt from the top. :grumble:

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=25991


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Saw this today and thought of this post.
> 
> I have to admit, as much as I defend breastfeeding in public without "covering up" this does push the envelope a bit. Or maybe I'm just jealous because it's easier for my babies to reach the nipple if I go under the shirt from the bottom instead of down the shirt from the top. :grumble:
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=25991


*This* is what I was talking about. 

Everyone thinks that if you say you should be discreet when bf'ing than you are some crazy, uncaring monster. But *this* (and others I have seen like it) is what I was talking about.

If you disagree with me, then why post this pic?? That you posted this shows that you know there are limits, and it is those limits that I was talking about.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

FeralFemale said:


> If you disagree with me, then why post this pic?? That you posted this shows that you know there are limits, and it is those limits that I was talking about.


Well I posted the picture because it was relevant to the topic.  And because I thought the joke about my southbound boobs was kinda funny. :smiley-laughing013:

But here is the thing. I've *NEVER* seen anything even close to this in all my days. I've seen plenty of bare breasted flesh but never, ever, have I seen a baby hanging from an exposed boob. EVER. 

My 2nd DD had a spot on her liver that required (doctor's words-not mine) and ultrasound when she was less than a week old. I took her to the hospital to have the test done and since our breastfeeding relationship was established I was very much nursing on demand (but I do that anyway). The woman who did the ultrasound was from Liberia and asked if I'd ever been to a 3rd world country. She told me she could tell I wasn't from a 3rd world country but that I nursed my baby liked I'd seen it done elsewhere. I took that as a huge compliment (as she meant it) and thought there were serious issues with American ideas about how to nourish a child. 

So I'll go back to my original point. If *I* and others do not breastfeed our children in public -whether it be in a tank top at the WM checkstand- HOW will we teach the subsequent generations that there is absolutely nothing-most importantly OTHER PEOPLE'S HANG-UPS-wrong with breastfeeding their kids? Ever watch National Geographic? You never see a bare breast without a child hanging off it. And be honest-do you ever think twice when it's on NatGeo? Nope. It's an expectation to see a baby hanging from a breast. That is how Mother Nature intended it to be. 

Now if that woman in the picture had been feeding her husband I would have a much bigger issue with it!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

FeralFemale said:


> No, it's not about that. Not with bf'ing. Oh, I always get a twinge when I see a baby at first. Just as split second. But that's nothing to do with your success. It's about my failure. Heck, it's not even just babies. I broke down and cried just last month, in public, when I saw a mother with her three grown children having a nice day together.
> 
> And that baby twinge is always followed by a smile. I get the twinge because I love babies, I want babies, not because I hate them.
> 
> No, that 'success' thing really only comes up when I get the you-must-not-have -kids lecture when I say I do not see my consideration of other people go out the window after I have a child.


Thread drift for just a moment, FF, I'm sorry you can't have kids. I know the feeling well. Have you considered adopting? I know it's not the same, but adopted kids can be really fulfilling when you have that empty arms syndrome. After I buried my first 4, I went many years before we adopted. Now I can't picture our life without DS.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Adoption is a wonderful thing. My DD adopted her second child, a baby boy from Korea. He is a wonderful child and loved every bit as much as his older sister whom my DD gave birth to. There's no reason to be childless if you don't want to be. Plenty of children out there that need a loving home.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

PrettyPaisley said:


> anything even close to this[/U] in all my days. I've seen plenty of bare breasted flesh but never, ever, have I seen a baby hanging from an exposed boob. EVER.


And, here's the thing for me: I have.

Just because you have never seen a reprehensibly indiscreet bf'ing mother doesn't mean it does not exist. I have seen it time and time again. Maybe if you have seen the outright disregard of social manners on a regular basis your opinion would be different.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I think it helps express what we mean by "inappropriate". It's not that we think there's anything wrong with feeding your little one, but that there's a very wrong way to go about it in public.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

FeralFemale said:


> And, here's the thing for me: I have.
> 
> Just because you have never seen a reprehensibly indiscreet bf'ing mother doesn't mean it does not exist. I have seen it time and time again. Maybe if you have seen the outright disregard of social manners on a regular basis your opinion would be different.


I've seen it before and my kids have too. It's not something that I would ever do but I'd rather have my kids see that then say, the cover of a Cosmo blatting about "rock 'em, sock 'em orgasms". Which my daughter saw at age 7 and promptly asked me about in in line at the grocery store. Loudly.

I think that after nursing a baby or two, I've come to see breasts as something functional rather than sexual.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

FeralFemale said:


> There are portable bottle warmers and pumps. Period. Otherwise you are just a closet exibitionist.


:smiley-laughing013:
Have you ever seen someone try to pump in public? There is NOTHING discreet about it, and cannot be done easily and discreetly.

I've had to exclusively pump for 3 of my 4 children for months each because of health issues. And believe me, it is NOT better than breastfeeding.

1. A pump in noisy. 

2. a pump is awkward.

3. if electric finding a plug in is not the easiest thing to do when your out and about.

4. if the pump is manual, then your squeezing the pump, it squeaks after a while, your see movement and your hand is up your shirt for heavens sake. (even with a nursing cover it is very awkward.)

5. Then you have to make sure the milk is stored in a cool/bag. Praying that it stays sterile so you don't have to dump the precious milk. 

6. Some women cannot pump. My sister in law tried EVERY pump out there, and could only get an oz out of an hour of pumping. 

7. Regular routine pumping can and most often will ruin your supply. 

8. You have to routinely sterilize your pump.

9. Pumps break while out and about and there is no easy way around needing to 'empty' and not being able to because your pump isn't working.

10. You have to take 2x the time to feed your baby, it would take me around 45 minutes to empty both breast when I HAD to pump. That was 45 minutes that I could not spend holding and loving on my baby, and playing with my other children. Then there was the other time that it took to actually warm the bottle. Feed my baby, wash the bottle, store milk, worry about running out of the precious milk that I worked so hard for.

Oh and for a bonus.....I had a portable bottle warmer malfunction and catch fire. 


Honestly, I felt more like an exhibitionist when I had to pump than when I was able to breastfeed. Breastfeeding is way more discreet and modest than pumping.

I am a very modest person, but I also believe that the breast are for feeding the baby. Period. When I breast feed I use a covering. More for myself than anything. 
But that in saying - everyone has their own ideas of modesty. You idea may not be mine, and vise versa. When you breastfeed, you cover or not cover for your own modesty. Whether hiding or covering, being discreet, or 'whipping' it out there. It's feeding a baby. Not not flaunting sexuality.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I guarantee those talking about pumping are not advocating pumping outside the privacy of your own home....lol. Someone who thinks a baby should not be fed in public under any circumstances is surely not going to approve of that either.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

As long as breasts are also a sexual object, there will be controversy about this.
They ARE made for a baby to be fed and as such, a woman should not hide this fact, but.....Men will stare and get jollys so we will take that fun away from them WHILE we are feeding the baby...Cover lightly so this act is ONLY about feeding the wee one, not pleasure for others...They can wait their turn!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Ok, I've seen women breastfeed here. Once a woman had that puppy right out in the open shapeing it into some kind of -I don't know, but there was no mistakeing what I had to see. Another time, a woman was trying to pop her innie nipple into a outie nipple. I knew what was going on(feeding), cause there was a baby right there,but nowhere covering things up. I don't want to see this. Manners, there alot of natural body funtions that people use manners on. Noone is saying to not feed the baby,or to feed it in the filthy bathroom, but why is it so hard to understand that it may be rude to other people to let things Hang out.


Um, it sounds to me as if both actions would have been really hard to do under the cover of a blanket, which is probably why there was no cover up. I give the womman with the inverted nipples HUGE kudos for toughing it out to breastfeed her child.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I couldnt even read ALL the posts!
The very idea that this should still be controversial is shocking!
Perhaps, as Cave People, we were more civilized!

I think Tracy Rimmer said all I need to say in her/his post.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

suzfromWi said:


> As long as breasts are also a sexual object, there will be controversy about this..


When I stopped chuckling I was able to type.. "This is as good a definition of _eternity_ as any I've seen". Might as well say, "As long as most men and some women are on the planet".

In addition..

Doing something that is 'necessary' is not automatically 'civil'. There are a host of things that are very necessary to do that are deemed unacceptable for viewing by the public (private, 'disgusting', personal, whatever). While I am not asserting that breastfeeding falls into this category, to imply that because it is 'necessary' that putting restrictions on _how it's accomplished_ is 'uncivilized' really is a strawman argument.

R

P.S. Sex, elimination of bodily waste, surgery, capital punishment, popping zits, vomiting, a fit of rage, parental discipline, corporate and church discipline, etc are examples in the category above. All are rationalized as 'necessary' though all are also deemed to require some level of privacy for one reason or another.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I disagree to a point. Just like places and times when women needed to cover their hair, their faces, their midriffs or legs, once it's out there people get used to it. Men would still admire certain, um, sets, no doubt about that, but eventually it wouldn't be any different than seeing a woman with nice legs wearing a skirt.

I'm reminded of an article by a young doctor who went to a school to check the kids for lice. The students were of a religion that required females to cover their hair. He found it very sexy when the (older) girls took their hair down, which was something he'd never noticed with patients from other places who wore their hair down all the time. In other words, it's exciting BECAUSE it's forbidden. Take that away, and women can get on with feeding their babies.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

JanS said:


> ..once it's out there people get used to it.


Of course they do, but again, this is only a piece of a discussion. The question isn't, "Can people get used to it?", but rather, "It it wise for us to choose to become used to it"?

You could get used to everyone walking around naked all the time, but is it a _good idea_? You could get used to public executions on television, but is it a _good idea_?


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think it's a BAD idea. If it were up to me I'd put shirts on everyone, men included, and allow breastfeeding moms to do whatever works for them. But I don't find it necessary to enforce my preferences on the rest of the population.

And as long as men can walk around shirtless, yes, women should be able to do the same.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> Of course they do, but again, this is only a piece of a discussion. The question isn't, "Can people get used to it?", but rather, "It it wise for us to choose to become used to it"?


It is *ABSOLUTELY WISE* for us to get used to it, for the sake of the health of the future generations of people. 

As more and more GMO, over processed crap food becomes the norm children are going to need a solid foundation. Couple all that with gov't controlled health care and our life expectancy is going to go back down to 25. 

This isn't about woman wanting to flaunt their breasts! It's about the PROPER way to nourish a child. I am far more offended at the Golden Corral watching adults stuff their faces at an AYCE buffet then to see a bit of flesh as a mother feeds her baby.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

PrettyPaisley said:


> It is *ABSOLUTELY WISE* for us to get used to it, for the sake of the health of the future generations of people.


We obviously don't all agree, or this wouldn't be such a long thread.

Great way to pose the question WindowOrMirror.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> Of course they do, but again, this is only a piece of a discussion. The question isn't, "Can people get used to it?", but rather, "It it wise for us to choose to become used to it"?
> 
> You could get used to everyone walking around naked all the time, but is it a _good idea_? You could get used to public executions on television, but is it a _good idea_?


Actually I think it would be a good idea to get used to both of these things (or all three). 

That would take care of the oversexed population of children and young adults, cut down on crime AND raise healthy babies! I say bring it all on!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

When my baby brother was two weeks old, the six of us boarded a plane to CA to go to Disneyland. You should have seen the terrified looks of the other passengers when they took inventory of my mom, dad, and us four kids, including the newborn. It was a cross-country flight because we lived in NC at the time. When we touched down in CA and people were getting up to get their baggage, several passengers commented to my mom that Lee was the best behaved baby they had every seen. Didn't hardly make a peep all day long. He was quite content to snuggle under his blankie with his dinner close. No one even knew he was nursing.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

pastelsummer said:


> i nursed my chikdren in public with no blankets ar towels i see no reason why i should cover them while they eat if you don't like to see it don't look you are a big boy/girl with the power to turn your head away


But what if we 'do' look? 

Do you get embarrassed or keep on feeding?


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I think a Mother breastfeeding her baby is a beautiful thing. Anywhere, anytime, anyway.....


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I have BF my children in public, but always covered up.. I didn't want to be gawked at. I have seen women BFing in public without covering up and it doesn't bother me, it seems entirely natural. Even without covering, it can be done discreetly.

And then there was the woman I saw sitting feeding her child while I was on a field trip to a museum with my kids... she had both breasts uncovered and in full view while she sat feeding her baby. I got the feeling she was more about getting attention/shock factor than nourishing her child. A whole lot more "in your face" than the walmart woman on that link :shocked:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> When I stopped chuckling I was able to type.. "This is as good a definition of _eternity_ as any I've seen". Might as well say, "As long as most men and some women are on the planet".
> 
> In addition..
> 
> ...


When we lived in Germany we lived on the 4th floor of an apartment building. People would park in our lot and walk to the walkplatz in downtown Kaiserslautern. One day I was sitting on my balcony and an elderly couple parked in front of our building. The man got out, unzipped his pants and proceeded to water our bushes, while the lady stood there waiting for him. 

IMO, relieving yourself in public is just disgusting. Breastfeeding without covering is not as bad, but I still think a little modesty is in order.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Sep 29, 2008)

My DS2 is 15 months now. DS1 is 3.5. I've been "nursing in public" thus for 3.5+ yrs. You know how many comments I've had in all that time? Two. Know where one of those was? At a freaking YMCA. In a *LIFEGUARDING* class (cause' you know, what if the male-teenagers saw my boobies'n went home an told their mommas... cause, you konw, as life guards, they are *NEVER* going to see boobies!! :eyeroll

I've never covered. Ever. Never will. I try not to 'let it all hang out' but you know what? If you don't want to see me breastfeeding, then look the f' away. As for why not "just pump an feed a bottle in public". Uh. Duh. The whole reason to breastfeed is *NOT* having to carry bottles and worry about having 'enough milk' or any of that crap. Anytime I want to go somewhere, I grab the boys, diaper bag and thats *IT*. No need to worry about packing bottles or keeping stuff cold/warm. Or any of that. And besides that, ds2 never did take a bottle . Its the normal way to feed a child. Its what breasts were meant to do (that is to say, their original purpose was/is not for you men to oggle over). Don't want your lil boys to see what breasts are for? Well, I *WANT* to teach both them, but most especially lil girls what breasts *ARE ACTUALLY FOR*.

Oh. And because I absolutely 100% loathe pumping. Such a PITA. *WAY* easier to just nurse. And as noted above, if you don't wanna see it, Look. The. ----. Away.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

mamadelbosque said:


> My DS2 is 15 months now. DS1 is 3.5. I've been "nursing in public" thus for 3.5+ yrs. You know how many comments I've had in all that time? Two. Know where one of those was? At a freaking YMCA. In a *LIFEGUARDING* class (cause' you know, what if the male-teenagers saw my boobies'n went home an told their mommas... cause, you konw, as life guards, they are *NEVER* going to see boobies!! :eyeroll
> 
> I've never covered. Ever. Never will. I try not to 'let it all hang out' but you know what? If you don't want to see me breastfeeding, then look the f' away. As for why not "just pump an feed a bottle in public". Uh. Duh. The whole reason to breastfeed is *NOT* having to carry bottles and worry about having 'enough milk' or any of that crap. Anytime I want to go somewhere, I grab the boys, diaper bag and thats *IT*. No need to worry about packing bottles or keeping stuff cold/warm. Or any of that. And besides that, ds2 never did take a bottle . Its the normal way to feed a child. Its what breasts were meant to do (that is to say, their original purpose was/is not for you men to oggle over). Don't want your lil boys to see what breasts are for? Well, I *WANT* to teach both them, but most especially lil girls what breasts *ARE ACTUALLY FOR*.
> 
> Oh. And because I absolutely 100% loathe pumping. Such a PITA. *WAY* easier to just nurse. And as noted above, if you don't wanna see it, Look. The. ----. Away.


WOW, take a chill pill. Why the language? You are free to your opinion, just as I am. I haven't said anything about not feeding in public, just think a little modesty would be nice. I try to teach my DS modesty. If I had any daughters I'd try to teach them too. But I would never tell a person to "Looke the --- away." I think people would be more willing to listen without that tone. JMO


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

To answer Texican's question, when I breastfed my babies I never noticed if people were staring at us or not. I was paying attention to my baby, not gawkers. Dh was more paranoid about people looking than I was and most of the time even he didn't notice I was feeding the baby.

100 years ago when ankle flesh was "naughty" women were breast feeding in public. Now everyone shows their ankles and breast feeding is something not polite? Um, that's not progress.


----------



## apirlawz (Dec 26, 2003)

Elffriend said:


> I think children should see breasts being used as God intended, then when they are grown they won't be so freaked out by it.


Yep, exactly what I was thinking. If a mom is comfortable with it, I don't see a reason to cover up while feeding. As far as children, especially boys, seeing *gasp!* _naked flesh_ - I personally think this world would be a better place if more young men learned from an early age that a woman's breasts weren't there simply for their amusement.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Gosh this entire thread reminds me of my husband's family 27 years ago. I had a baby. It was a boy. I breast fed him. Family members were shocked.

One family member asked me, "What are you going to tell him if he finds out what you did to him?"

I had two more sons. I nursed each of them. I told this story when they were teens. The oldest looked at me and said, "Isn't that what God put them there for?"

Times have changed and they had all been around their aunts nursing, too. They just don't think anything of it. It is not for staring at but it isn't necessary to hide. 

Now, I see no reason to have BOTH breasts out to nurse. There is nothing wrong with a little discretion.

I did go to the bedroom with the oldest. Commenting family member used to stalk me and make nasty comments about what I was doing. I now realize she was trying to justify NOT doing the same for her kids.


----------

